# Any Lotto players here?



## slineclean

I hear the lottery prices are going up from £1 to £2 a line. 

Havent a clue what to do. Its been my only weekly flutter but putting £5 on each draw costs £40 / £50 per month ( depend on weeks in month ) 

But hence now with the new prices ? it could £80 - £100. 

Im not spending that , just don't know if to say sod it and just call it a day and save that £40 / £50 instead for my old age ha ha


----------



## S63

Cut your cloth accordingly.


----------



## Natalie

As of the change I will only be playing the Saturday draw, it's _only _ £2 extra a week but at over £100 a year I'd rather spend money on something else.


----------



## Dannbodge

Ive been doing it for about a year and I've won nothing apart from a lower bank balance due to playing it.
I think I'm going to knock it on the head


----------



## Maggi200

1 draw a week? 

I put £10 online about a year ago. I won some more I left in there and play from that. I think I've spent £15 on the lottery max in 8 years. £50 a month seems crazy as it is

In fact - that doesn't sound like a flutter. It sounds like an addiction!


----------



## Turkleton

How much do you actually win putting that much in a month???

If i'm feeling lucky i spend £2 on a euromillions ticket, once in a blue moon...


----------



## slineclean

Like anything , you can get a run and win a tenner every 2/3 weeks and then sometimes it can seen like ages


----------



## Natalie

I win more on the bonus ball at work, had a few hundred on it compared to zilch on the real draws.


----------



## Kimo

Yeah but there's now 50 chances to win £20k each time and 3 numbers is now worth £25 so much more worth playing


----------



## nbray67

Snap, let my DD expire this month as I wasn't going to dble my outlay to win a tenner every 6 mths. Not won for ages then got a tenner last Saturday, my last playing week. Like most, I'll be 1 draw a week now, Saturday more than likely.
Gotta be in it to win it!!


----------



## Kerr

It's the only gambling I do other than the odd day out at the races. 

I currently spend £5 and hardly ever win anything. Far worse than the 50-1 odds. 

Once it's £2, I intend to spend £4 as I'll still win nothing.


----------



## s29nta

Just the odd scratch card for me now, don't get much off them either.


----------



## Kimo

Used to have one line now ill still have one line, £1 doesn't bother me

I play poker for higher stakes and bet on football. Gambling doesn't bother me one bit since I've been in profit from day 1


----------



## Kimo

nbray67 said:


> Snap, let my DD expire this month as I wasn't going to dble my outlay to win a tenner every 6 mths. Not won for ages then got a tenner last Saturday, my last playing week. Like most, I'll be 1 draw a week now, Saturday more than likely.
> Gotta be in it to win it!!


Except now its £25 not £10, and about 100 for 4 iirc


----------



## Vossman

They just assume because people know their numbers that they will keep playing because you never know ....... I think they are in for a shock, I reckon they have not taken into account exactly how many will vote with their feet and start to buy Irish lotto or Health lotto instead, or like me knock it on the head altogether. Camelot have gotten greedy now just like all the rest of the big companies.


----------



## R7KY D

Natalie said:


> I win more on the bonus ball at work, had a few hundred on it compared to zilch on the real draws.


This , We play £5 per week on bonus ball . There's only 18 of us that play (1 number each) , we have rollovers , we have the same people winning week after week (annoying) but it's a lot more fun than pissing £5 on something with 1023727572357230/1 odds (alright I made them odds up)


----------



## CLS500Benz

Used to not any more, Although i only played Hotpicks match x2 for £40 or something won around £80 few years back, Now just the odd scratch card past two weeks won £40. But normally nothing or £1 or £2 on scratch cards. Very doubtful on the main Lotto for big money best stick to the ones with slightly better odds, But that wont be life changing money mind .


----------



## PeteT

If you're over 30 and you sit down to watch the BBC lottery programme, you have more chance of dying before the draw is made than you do of winning it.


----------



## Kimo

PeteT said:


> If you're over 30 and you sit down to watch the BBC lottery programme, you have more chance of dying before the draw is made than you do of winning it.


Although I'm under 30, I only ever watched it once maybe twice

And that was my 16th bday after getting my first ever tixket


----------



## Bezste

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah but there's now 50 chances to win £20k each time and 3 numbers is now worth £25 so much more worth playing


Not really. From BBC website:

Some other prizes will be reduced. Camelot estimates that the reward for matching five balls plus the bonus ball will average £50,000 instead of £100,000.

The prize for matching five balls is expected to average £1,000 instead of £1,500 while the average for matching four balls is expected to go up from £60 to £100.

I'm out.


----------



## Kimo

Bezste said:


> Not really. From BBC website:
> 
> Some other prizes will be reduced. Camelot estimates that the reward for matching five balls plus the bonus ball will average £50,000 instead of £100,000.
> 
> The prize for matching five balls is expected to average £1,000 instead of £1,500 while the average for matching four balls is expected to go up from £60 to £100.
> 
> I'm out.


But you're more likely to win with less numbers

Oh well, I just do it through habit tbh


----------



## Kerr

Vossman said:


> They just assume because people know their numbers that they will keep playing because you never know ....... I think they are in for a shock, I reckon they have not taken into account exactly how many will vote with their feet and start to buy Irish lotto or Health lotto instead, or like me knock it on the head altogether. Camelot have gotten greedy now just like all the rest of the big companies.





Bezste said:


> Not really. From BBC website:
> 
> Some other prizes will be reduced. Camelot estimates that the reward for matching five balls plus the bonus ball will average £50,000 instead of £100,000.
> 
> The prize for matching five balls is expected to average £1,000 instead of £1,500 while the average for matching four balls is expected to go up from £60 to £100.
> 
> I'm out.


How often do you win a bigger prize?

I think I've had 4 numbers 3 or 4 times and never more than £90. I've had a few tenners, but nowhere near as many as odds suggest I should have had.

The thing is everyone holds on to that dream of one day winning the jackpot.

It was a little consultation when you won £10, but you also have to remember almost 20 years ago when the lottery started, £10 was worth more than now.

Winning £10 is nothing these days and hardly worth putting a ticket on for. More people have given up because they rarely win and when they do, the money is so small

You can see what they are trying to do by getting the most regular prizes up in value, whilst still retaining the jackpot as high as possible.

The ticket costing £1 20 years ago is probably the same as £2 in today's money.

I can't see it attracting more players though. Maybe just retaining more with the odd little bit of pocket money


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'm still doing it. Only one line though twice a week.
I've won quite a few times actually, nothing major only 40 pound etc


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Play the first draw though, £20k raffle.


----------



## Kimo

Kash-Jnr said:


> Play the first draw though, £20k raffle.


That's every time not just the first day


----------



## craigeh123

i personaly prefer playing scratch cards by the odd one prob 5 a month


----------



## svended

I put the numbers on for our small syndicate. We put five numbers on for each draw but I've had to say to them either pay twice as much (which none of us want to do) or pick which one of the two weekly draws we play. Hopefully we'll start winning something.


----------



## Rowan83

Just play the Irish lottery :thumb:


----------



## Vroomfondel

Kimo73 said:


> But you're more likely to win with less numbers


No you're not, the odds haven't changed.

The biggest gainers will be Camelot.


----------



## chisai

When they announced it month ago I chucked it then, numbers I had been using from day 1. Switched to the Health Lottery when I remember, not putting on a set of numbers ever again, using the lucky dip style. The amount of times I forgot in the Lottery then panicked that they would come up I just can't count. I've won the same since I chucked the Lottery a few months ago as much as I won in the last year....ZILCH.


----------



## Skimask

I do think Camelot are in for a shock though. Most people only have a limited amount of cash to spend on the lottery. As for myself, I've stopped the Wednesday draw and cut my outlay on the lottery. 
It is a con. Euromillions is the worst. Play euromillions in the UK and it costs two quid. Whereas on the continent it costs 90p approx (1 Euro).

No doubt Camelot have done their research and reckon its a winner for them. I'm not so sure. Only time will tell.


----------



## slineclean

Ive stopped full stop , not going to look at other options and just swap over to something different. 

Il take £40 / £50 a month back in my pocket thank you. 


Already spent this months lotto money on a 95% tub of swisswax onyx for £40 :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Skimask said:


> I do think Camelot are in for a shock though. Most people only have a limited amount of cash to spend on the lottery. As for myself, I've stopped the Wednesday draw and cut my outlay on the lottery.
> It is a con. Euromillions is the worst. Play euromillions in the UK and it costs two quid. Whereas on the continent it costs 90p approx (1 Euro).
> 
> No doubt Camelot have done their research and reckon its a winner for them. I'm not so sure. Only time will tell.


We pay an extra £1 and get the millionaire raffle though, they don't

Seriously the amount of people cutting back is ridiculous for the sake of £1

It's only doing up with the price of everything else


----------



## Kerr

Kimo73 said:


> We pay an extra £1 and get the millionaire raffle though, they don't
> 
> Seriously the amount of people cutting back is ridiculous for the sake of £1
> 
> It's only doing up with the price of everything else


To be honest, I think it's perfectly reasonable for people to cut their cloth accordingly and nice to see rather than people spending more than they can afford.

It's not just a pound for many people. I'd save as I put 5 tickets on per week for both Saturday and Wednesday draws.

Years ago I only put on two but stepped up to five as it was a nice round number and only a fiver at the end of the day.

Still added up to £43 per month.

If I kept up with my 5 tickets per draw, that's £86 per month and starts to look a sizeable amount of gambling.

I've dropped back to £4 per draw now and will draw the line there.

The odds are so bad on the UK lottery it isn't really worth the risk to spend too much.

You've a 50/1 chance to win £25 for a £2 stake. Too poor odds for little gain.

What's the difference between 14, 000, 000/1 and 14, 000, 000/5 for winning the jackpot?


----------



## silverblack

We had a syndicate at work but stopped once prices went up.
I dont bother nowadays but the wife has started doing the Health Lottery no idea if its any better or worse tbh.


----------



## Chris_911

It's not called the stupid tax for nothing.

I've stopped our direct debit - £8 a month is one thing, £16 a month another. 

I'm sure the numbers playing will go down, but doubt that 50% of the people will stop playing and therefore Camelot's income will no doubt rise.


----------



## Doc943

I swopped over to the Health Lottery and see how I go. Not paying two quid a line.


----------



## Kerr

Chris_911 said:


> It's not called the stupid tax for nothing.
> 
> I've stopped our direct debit - £8 a month is one thing, £16 a month another.
> 
> I'm sure the numbers playing will go down, but doubt that 50% of the people will stop playing and therefore Camelot's income will no doubt rise.


It doesn't need 50% of people to give up to decrease Camelot's income.

Remember that 3 numbers has gone from £10 to £25. Last nights draw had a £20.7M prize fund and £10.8M of that went to winners with 3 numbers.

Looking back to £1 tickets a few weeks back, the pot was £11.7m (which highlights more ticket sales) and £4.2M went to 3 numbers.


----------



## Kimo

Tbh, the less people that play, the more chance I have of winning 20,000 in the raffle so it's only getting better news for me :lol:


----------



## m1pui

Kimo73 said:


> Tbh, the less people that play, the more chance I have of winning 20,000 in the raffle so it's only getting better news for me :lol:


I'm looking at it from the POV that the less people that play, the less chance I've got to end up having to share the jackpot when I win it


----------



## Aletank

5+ Bonus Ball used to pay £150k+ Now it's £17k+
It was a Rollover this Sat, Jackpot £6 Million
4 numbers £41

Bigger prizes hey


----------



## slineclean

That says it all!


----------



## Kerr

Just checked my numbers to find I got 4 numbers last night. 

Also surprised to see that is worth £124 which is as high as I've seen it. 

Hardly a lot of money, but that'll pay for a night out or a little treat for me.


----------



## slineclean

That's alrite then :thumb: I've hit it on the head now thought


----------



## WP-UK

I used to do it from time to time but stopped now. I am partial to the odd scratch card though, I even won the other day.. £1. 

I'll stick to buying coffee.


----------



## possul

started playing again now. 
Rather have a chance however slim of winning some money than spending the £2 on a bottle of coke and chocolate bar... Or anything that adds up to £2!


----------



## WP-UK

I've continued with scratch cards since my last post. Won £18 in the last week on £4 worth of cards. Going to quit while I am ahead, I think.


----------

